# Suggestion for a high end wa gyuto? specs as follow



## rerewinat (Jan 13, 2017)

hi, im a chef and would like to buy a new gyuto to replace my sakai takayuki one. Any suggestion?

i prefer a 240mm in length.
steel : powdered metal SG2 or Ginsan
handle: japanese handle
look: plain one, i dont like the damascus or kurouchi finish
price : 400-600aud


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

how about this tanaka ginsan from an australian vendor? http://www.knivesandstones.com/tanaka-ginsan-nashiji-gyuto-240mm-with-ebony-handle/

I can't think of any sg2 r2 knives that aren't damascus unfortunately.


----------



## rerewinat (Jan 13, 2017)

hmm, ive found a ginsan saji gyuto in cktg but its sold out, anyone know where i can buy it?


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Unfortunately Takamura pro series and Migaki R2's are Western handled. There is one non-damascus Wa in R2, name is on the tip of my tongue but can't quite pull it up, I'll be back. They specialize in PM steels like ZDP, HAP40 and R2.


----------



## rerewinat (Jan 13, 2017)

rick alan said:


> Unfortunately Takamura pro series and Migaki R2's are Western handled. There is one non-damascus Wa in R2, name is on the tip of my tongue but can't quite pull it up, I'll be back. They specialize in PM steels like ZDP, HAP40 and R2.


you mean Sukenari?


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes, Sukenari.


----------

